# Field Training Supplies - What Do I Need?



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm about to put in an order for Ella's training with gundogsupply.com. As some of you know we have just started and are just doing the obedience portion right now. The trainer said to get some bumpers for her to get used to retrieving the bumpers instead of chuckit balls, so I'm getting a few of those (combination of canvas and rubber in different sizes per the trainer). I already have a few duck wings that the trainer gave me to get Ella interested in the ducks. I have just a regular whistle, but he suggested getting this style: SportDOG Mega Roy Gonia Clear Special Whistle with Pea. $7.95 (Save $4.00). Anybody recommend a certain one? I also already purchased the style of choke collar that the trainer wanted us to use.

Is there anything else I should order at this point that would be useful or that you think I will need to purchase in the near future? It looks like there will be quite a bit over time, but I figured while I was placing an order now get while I can instead of putting in a lot of little orders.

I know eventually we'll have to get an e-collar, but I'm going to wait a little longer for that until we are ready for it. The trainer said he liked the Garmin Delta. I figure just get the one that he recommends and is used to, especially since I don't really know much about them.

Thanks everyone,

Katie & Ella


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Long lines 20' and 50', canvas flagman bumpers with flags, whistle, starter pistol. Mesh bag to carry bumpers. E-collar when you are ready. Crate to haul your dog to training. 

Mostly the long line, bumpers and whistle.


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Your off to a good start. I would stay away from the garmin collars, I have one for Copper and the prongs are not long enough. I just got a dogtra collar and really like it, very simple and easy to use. I would also recommend a healing stick, my trainer got me to use one.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Sir Copper said:


> Your off to a good start. I would stay away from the garmin collars, I have one for Copper and the prongs are not long enough. I just got a dogtra collar and really like it, very simple and easy to use. I would also recommend a healing stick, my trainer got me to use one.


Wasn't there an extra set of prongs in the Garmin box?
Before Garmin bought TriTronics, the extra prongs were always included.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

No, there aren't any and I have the same one. I agree, the prongs aren't long enough and I feel like I'm choking Kat to get it tight enough that the prongs reach. Its a pita.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Just placed my order. I had forgotten to mention that I do have a 20' and a 50' training line. I ended up getting the bumpers, the style whistle the trainer said to get, and a heeling stick. I'll end up building up my supplies over time. Thanks everyone. Still open to more suggestions for future orders.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Red or fluorescent orange leads that are easy to spot when you drop them on the ground.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

When you get ready for an ecollar you may want to check out collarclinic.com
They have reconditioned collars that will save you some money and also do repair. I have had good luck with them. You may want to also get some orange bumpers for blinds.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Truly waterproof rain gear.
SUV or pick-up truck.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> No, there aren't any and I have the same one. I agree, the prongs aren't long enough and I feel like I'm choking Kat to get it tight enough that the prongs reach. Its a pita.


That's ridiculous. I think I'll contact Garmin about that problem!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'll ask the trainer about the prong length before buying the collar because I know with her invisible fence collar we had to use the one with the longer prongs on it.


----------

